# clueless



## rednecker (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm in Atlanta, Ga where it almost never snows & NOBODY does snow removal. I've been contacted by US Maint. to bid on Walmart. I've been advised to run from USM -but with no construction down here, I need any work we can get, & should be able to get a good price since there's no competition. They pay per event, which may be 1 or 2 events (if any). I'll be doing most of the clearing with a rubber track skid steer, but am clueless how to price. Does anyone know about how long it should take to clear a 9 acre parking lot with a skid steer at about 5mph?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

you can't convince them to take a seasonal, or at least a retention fee?


----------



## snobama (Nov 19, 2008)

how would you apply salt for lot? More than likely you will be responsible for any and all liability... something to consider...


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

freaking forever.
it takes about (more or less) 1 hour to clear one acre with a truck and blade.

a bucket is WAY slower than a push box or a blade, although a SS can be comparable to a truck depending on how the lot sets up.

The problem isn't that it doesn't snow, the problem is that you have to invest a lot of capital to buy equipment that may or may not get used.
Plus of course, you have to get snow liability insurance.

and it may never snow


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

More hassles then what it is worth.
I would pass


----------



## cf1128 (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't think its a waste of time, with all do respect, the big box stores ***** us out in the snow belt areas because there are a ton of people that have equipment and because we let them... Someone says yes to .11 a square foot?, if they can't find anyone, they will pay hourly, Emergency or back up teams do not ***** themselves out and get called when contract bid winners get in over their heads. That is usually around $75 hr for a 1 ton and $125hr for a loader and around 85 to 95 an hour for a larger dump and plow.
To me, head north this summer, buy some equipment cheap from a low baller that goes out of business and sign up with them as an hourly if they can't find anyone.
Just my .02


----------

